# "Can Opener" Aluminium ||Danny0663



## Danny0663

Heres i design i made a couple of weeks ago,
It was inspired by a fellow member called "Dgui" and his popular Pickle Fork Shooter design (PFS)

It was basicly a typical slingshot design, made smaller. But it will still suit your hand nicely due to the narrow waist it has.

*Ways of holding:*

_1. Finger and Thumb support_
_2. Thumb as a support underneath the shooting gap, Just like the Original Milbro's._
_3. Hammer Grip style._

This design was made to be made from Metals such as Aluminium, Brass etc.
But strong wood or other strong materials such as Micarta, G10 are also very suitable.

You can possibly easily modify the fork tips so they are concave to suit chinese tube sets for plinking and shooting.

I also choose this design so people could easily make it from Materials from there local hardware store, The main Frame is made from aluminium flat stock
( Width X Depth X Length, 50mm X 3mm X 1000mm ) Which costed me *$10.40 NZ *($7.94 US) which us enough to make around 7-8 frames.

*NOTE: PDF FILE IS AVAILABE ON THE BOTTOM OF THIS PAGE. *
(Kindly provided and made by Hrawk, thanks again mate)



Here are some example of what the design could look like once finished.
The finish and design on this frame are endless.

*Here are some examples i made for some fellow members.*









This particular one is slightly taller overal. ZDP-189's Aluminium/brass "Can Opener"


Original design Hrawk's Aluminium/brass "Can Opener"


Original design E~Shots frame dipped in Plasti-dip with a lanyard hole "Can Opener"









The first "Can Opener" Popshot's frame finished in "Brushed 120grit"








Huey's "Can Opener" with paper micarta

Hope you guys will like it, Thanks for reading.

Cheers,


----------



## Hrawk

It's a great design man!

You have made some excellent variations there.

Thanks for allowing it to be made public.


----------



## Knoll

So small ... soooo kewl!


----------



## MrTriscuit

Beautiful


----------



## Blue Danube

Well Done!!


----------



## Charles

I love these little guys! Thanks for sharing your design.

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## ZDP-189

Hey that plasti-dip looks clever.


----------



## pop shot

I'm renaming mine the silver spoon!


----------



## huey224

hey, nice work!
where did you get that plasti-dip from? its quite a clever idea..


----------



## Danny0663

> where did you get that plasti-dip from?


I got it from my local Bunnings in the Glue/silicone/tape/resin section, It's very handy stuff. Normally used to coat tool handles (Hard wearing). You can change the color easily by adding the colour tubes they have.

The whole can of plasti-dip was around $25 NZ.


----------



## huey224

thanks, i might have a look at getting some..


----------



## Classic Slingshot

Nice slingshot


----------



## Danny0663

Made another frame for a member on this forum.

Aluminium core with homemade paper micarta scales,
This one has been done with some simple patterns on the bottom half of the frame.





































I hope the member will like this one, it's my favourite one so far.









Thanks


----------



## Hrawk

Awesome job mate. How long you been building slingshots for now, 3 months ?

Cant wait to see what you're doing in 3 years!


----------



## Imperial

yo bro, how bout i trade you a nail clipper for the slingshot,  







but seriously, that looks really good. your use of micarta and the cuts on the edge is a nice mix. looks almost native american.


----------



## Danny0663

> how bout i trade you a nail clipper for the slingshot


I accept that trade, i got nothing to do in the holidays besides from chatting with the guys on the Slingshot league









Thanks again guys,


----------



## Pawpawsailor

Danny I love your Can Opener design and have made several in varying woods. Here is the latest version I made today.




















Check out this video on YouTube:


----------



## Sofreto

A lot of very, very nice can openers


----------



## Danny0663

I'm glad you like it!

Thanks for the video


----------

